# Recycled items into crafts...



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Whilst my DH laughs when I hesitate before I throw anything out  , I have to stop and think about "What can I make out of this?" 

--round cake pans have become stove burner covers (scrub them clean and paint a scene/picture on the bottom of the pan; that's what you'll see instead of the burner)

--empty sauce jars w/ lids get run through the dishwasher a few times and a "Our Kitchen" label attached with packing table. Holds rice, powered milk, etc.

--The rare soda can that has come through has become either a bracelet or a "dog tag"

--Greeting cards folded into gift boxes

Any other ideas?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Working (searching) on a use for banana skins. WTH, banana skins? LOL

Saw a site back about a year ago and they used banana skins to craft with, can't find it now to save my life. LOL

If I remember right. you remove all of the white part and just keep the yellow, let that dry out (it becomes black/dark brown), turns leather like. I want to use them to make some jewelry (leather like). 

Talk about odd balls, huh? LOL :shrug: 


.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

CraftyDiva said:


> Talk about odd balls, huh? LOL :shrug:
> 
> 
> .


  No way...you're not an odd ball! I am impressed and bow at your crafty greatness :bow: :bow: Seriously...


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I think what you are looking for is at www.cockeyed.com But if you keep reading, the results are not so great. Bananas are very organic and break down too much to do anything constructive with them.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

vickiesmom said:


> I think what you are looking for is at www.cockeyed.com But if you keep reading, the results are not so great. Bananas are very organic and break down too much to do anything constructive with them.


Nope that's not it. The site I found and cannot find again was about a group of women that created all types of art forms from dried banana skins. Apparently this is an ancient African art form (the women were from Africa). 

I had the site in my Favs, but lost them all when I had a computer burnout. :Bawling: Lesson learned, back-up info you want to keep, you never know when that dang computer will give up it's life.


.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Ruby_Jane,

You might get a few ideas from a few sites I love to drop in on and view what other folks are doing with trash to treasure.

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/treasure/

http://davesgarden.com/place/f/t2t/all/

A lot of recycling going on here...............
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=40e89a3c80bae37002c0fbd9db726d9c



.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I saw the cutest bird feeder at a craft sale this week. The bottom is a round cake pan. The center was a piece of 2x4, probably about 12 inches or less in height. It was screwed into the cake pan from the bottom of the cake pan.The top of the bird feeder was a license plate bent in half and had a hook and eye screwed down into the 2x4 top to hold it in place. The 2x4 was decorated with glued on fake flowers. Really cute !


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

vickiesmom said:


> I think what you are looking for is at www.cockeyed.com But if you keep reading, the results are not so great. Bananas are very organic and break down too much to do anything constructive with them.


neat site, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

Those are great ideas!! I really like the soda can becoming a bracelet or a dog tag. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for this thread. Did find one thing I want to do. But I threw away the one bottle I saved...boo..hooo. Well gotta drink another


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Did make a self watering plant container out of 2 liter soda bottle, even painted it, but should be interesting how it does. Too cold here to plant anything. Too much wind. Found the directions on pinterest, mainly pictures.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an interesting one....I picked up a free big dresser mirror that had a nice wooden carved frame with a top part that was curved from the 1980s. When my daughter and I picked it up...the mirror was not fastened in well and fell right out when we got it out of her car! So the frame was a heavy wood and really pretty design with the carving..I thought it would be a great picture frame! So I took off the top curved part and then it looked like a great frame...months later...as I didn't find a picture for it....I saw my daughters boyfriend building wall gardens indoors with grow lights. I asked my future son in law if he could make me one and use this frame...which would be easy for him. I went on Amazon and got the two panels of pocketed fabric you can plant in..he got the bottom drain pan....then he assembled it for me. However that curved top part was left..so my idea then became I would use that piece to make a shelf on top. Once I get this done, I will post a picture! Its really cool! I am a reuse repurpose gal my whole life...as a kid it was not so acceptable but once I was free to do what I want as an adult..it was game over! I have fun with all kinds of crafts...my left arm got a bad strain or I would have assembled it myself.


----------

